# يوميات مهندس أجهزة طبية 5



## أشرف الحسن (23 أبريل 2011)

ها أنا اليوم،،، اوافيكم بيومية جديدة
حيث جاءني بلاغ بعطل في جهاز التحميض لأفلام الأشعة،،، وعند الذهاب إلى المركز الصحي الذي يحتوي على الجهاز،، وافاني الفني بأن الأفلام تخرج من الجهاز وبها عيبان:
أولا: مغطاة ببعض الأملاح مع العلم أن الرولات نظيفة وأنه قام بتنظيفها عدة مرات
ثانيا: أن الفلم يظهر غير واضح ويكون أزرق سماوي بلا صورة،،، وذلك نظرا لإنخفاض مستوى المظهر
إخواني وأحبابي: تحتوي رولات الجهاز أحيانا على القليل من الأملاح الغير مرئية إلا بالتدقيق بالنظر،،، ولا تذهب هذه الأملاح بشكل كامل إلا عند إدخال فلم أو اثنين (لا داعي لإستهلاك أفلام جديدة، تستطيع أن تستعمل أفلام محروقة)، وهذين الفلمين يقومان بدورهما بسحب الأملاح معهما، وعليه يتم تنظيف الرولات

أما فيما يخص إنخفاض مستوى المظهر والذي ينتج عنه عدم إظهار صورة الأشعة وإظهار الفلم بلون أزرق فاتح دون صورة، فذلك لأن المضخة لم تسحب المظهر،،، مع العلم أن المضخة تعمل بشكل جيد ولا يوجد بها تنفيس،،، إخواني: إن المضحة في هذه الحالة تكون قد سحبت بعض الهواء وتحتاج إلى تمرير بعض المظهر فيه (أو أي سائل)،،، وعليه قمت بتنظيف طرف الأنبوب الموصول بالمضخة، ثم وضعت في فمي بعض الماء،،، ودفعت الماء في الأنبوب باتجاه المضخة أثناء عملها حتى خرج من الطرف الآخر، ثم أوقفت الجهاز بسرعة،،، وأرجعت الأنبوب إلى تنك المظهر،،، وشغلت الجهاز مرة أخرة،،، واختبرت المضخة فبدأت تسحب من جديد،،،، 

وللعلم يا إخواني،،، فإن هناك في الجهاز مضختين،،، واحدة للمظهر وأخرى للمثبت،،،، وتعمل مضختي المظهر والمثبت عند إدخال فيلم فيها وتتوقف بعد 20 ثانية تقريبا من إدخال الفيلم،،،، لتعويض ما تم استهلاكه من الأحماض،،، اما الماء،،، فيتدفق إلى الجهاز بالإعتماد على ضغط الماء،،، وهو يتدفق باستمرار داخل الجهاز ليتم تبديل الماء بشكل مستمر

هذا يومي،،، عل وعسى ان تعم الفائدة
أخوكم المحب
أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 أبريل 2011)

أحبتي
اليوم،،، تعاملت مع جهاز تحميض آخر،،، فعلى الرغم من أن مستوى الأحماض مرتفع،،، وعلى الرغم من ان الأحماض جديدة،،، إلا أن الفيلم الذي يخرج ذو لون سماوي بدون صورة أشعة،،، وعند اختبار جهاز الأشعة،،، تبين أن الجهاز يعطي أشعة وذلك بتحميض فيلم في جهاز تحميض آخر،،،، 
أتعلمون ما سبب خروج الفيلم من الجهاز بهذا الشكل؟؟؟؟ 
كان الجهاز موضوع بشكل مائل غير ملحوظ،،، وهذا أدى إلى دخول الأحماض إلى بعضها وإختلاطها،،، مما أدى إلى تلف المظهر،، لأن قليل من حمض المثبت عندما يدخل في حوض حمض المظهر فإنه يتفاعل معه ويتلف حمض المظهر،،، وعليه تم وزن الجهاز وتغيير الأحماض،،، وتم اختبار الجهاز وهو يعمل بحالة جيدة
أخوكم أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 أبريل 2011)

اما اليوم يا أصدقائي،،،، فلمحاسن الصدف،،،، واجهني جهاز تحميض ثالث،،،،
وكانت المشكلة ذاتها بأن يخرج الفيلم من الجهاز ولونه ازرق سماوي بلا معالم صورة بالرغم من أن مستوى الأحماض جيد و جهاز الأشعة جيد،،، وان الأحماض والأفلام جديدة،،،، كما ان الجهاز موزون،،، إلا ان الناتج هو فيلم بلا صورة
وقد تتساءلون ما هو السبب يا ترى،،، ؟؟ عندما أنعمت النظر داخل الجهاز،،، وجدت أن الماء يفيض عن مستواه الطبيعي ويخرج إلى حمض المثبت ليخففه،،، ثم يفيض حمض المثبت ليخرج إلى حمض المظهر ويتفاعل معه أخيرا
وهنا،،، بحثت عن سبب فيضان الماء ووجدت أن صرف الماء مسدود
إخواني وأحبائي،،،، وظيفة الماء داخل الجهاز هي تنظيف الفيلم من الأحماض وإنزال بقايا الأحماض داخل الماء،،، ومنعا لتراكم الأحماض داخل الماء يتم تجديده باستمرار،،،، بأن يوصل بمصدر ماء مستمر ويوضع في حجرة الماء داخل الجهاز صرف يصرف الماء الزائد عند ارتفاع الماء أعلى من المستوى الطبيعي،،، وهذا الصرف لم يكن يعمل نظرا لإنثناء اللي الخاص به خلف الجهاز
تم تعديل الإنثناءة وتم تحضير أحماض جديدة ،،،، وعند اختبار الجهاز تبين انه يعمل بحالة جيدة
لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء
أخوكم المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 أبريل 2011)

يمكن يا إخواني وأخواتي الإستفادة مما سبق وتلخيصه بالآتي:

- عند خروج فيلم أشعة من جهاز التحميض بحيث يكون بلا معالم ولونه أزرق سماوي، فلك أن تفكر في أحد الأسباب التالية:
أولا: مستوى الأحماض - وبالأخص المظهر - منخفض وذلك بسبب عطل ما في ساحبات - مضخات - الأحماض
ثانيا: الجهاز غير متزن وعليه تختلط الأحماض ببعضها ما يؤدي إلى تلفها
ثالثا: فيضان الماء من حجرته إلى حجر الأحماض المجاورة ما يؤدي إلى تلف الحماض وذلك بسبب إنسداد في الصرف أو إنثناءة في اللي الخاص به
رابعا: الأفلام غير جيدة وتصنيعها رديئ أو ذات صلاحية منتهية
خامسا: الأحماض غير جيدة، مؤكسدة او منتهية الصلاحية او تصنيعها رديء أو تخزينها غير جيد
سادسا: السخان الخاص بحمض المظهر لا يعمل (يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة حمض المظهر ما يقارب ال 37 درجة مئوي حتى يقوم بعملية التحميض بشكل جيد)
سابعا: طريقة تحضير الأحماض غير جيدة
ثامنا: عطل ما في جهاز الأشعة ولا يعطي الجهاز أشعة
تاسعا: الكاسيت الخاص بالأفلام غير جيد ولا يمرر أشعة 
عاشرا: الماء في القسم مقطوعة

أخوكم المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## mohammed.madani (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك مهندسنا اشرف الحسن وزادك الله


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 أبريل 2011)

mohammed.madani قال:


> شكرا لك مهندسنا اشرف الحسن وزادك الله


 
على الرحب والسعة أخ محمد


----------



## soma-20 (25 أبريل 2011)

انت مو طبيعي ..اتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 أبريل 2011)

soma-20 قال:


> انت مو طبيعي ..اتحفنا بالمزيد


 
أبشر بسعدك،،، ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## مهندس منور (28 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك كل خير اخويه اشرف انتا رهيب بكل معنى الكلمه


----------



## أشرف الحسن (28 أبريل 2011)

مهندس منور قال:


> الله يوفقك ويجزاك كل خير اخويه اشرف انتا رهيب بكل معنى الكلمه


 
أشكرك أخ منور،،،، أدع لنا


----------



## AWL (1 مايو 2011)

والله انك ابداع استمر واتحفنا بيومياتك:20:


----------



## أشرف الحسن (1 مايو 2011)

awl قال:


> والله انك ابداع استمر واتحفنا بيومياتك:20:


 ستجد المزيد بإذن الله،،، وأشكرك يا أخي الكريم:34:


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (27 مايو 2011)

لايسعنى سوى قول جزيت خيرا..


----------



## أشرف الحسن (27 مايو 2011)

يسرى يعقوب قال:


> لايسعنى سوى قول جزيت خيرا..


 أشكرك ولا تنسينا من صالح دعائك


----------



## المطيرى تو (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يشرفنى قراءة موضوعك واعجبنى كثير​ 
اتمنى لك التوفيق اخوى اشرف واريد ان اعرف منك كيف تكتب تقارير الاشعه​ 
اخوك ابو حمود المطيرى​


----------



## أشرف الحسن (28 مايو 2011)

المطيرى تو قال:


> السلام عليكم يشرفنى قراءة موضوعك واعجبنى كثير​
> 
> اتمنى لك التوفيق اخوى اشرف واريد ان اعرف منك كيف تكتب تقارير الاشعه​
> 
> اخوك ابو حمود المطيرى​


 
على الرحب والسعة أخ أبو حمود، وياريت فقط توضحلي أكثر ماذا تقصد بتقارير الأشعة حتى يتسنى لي الإجابة على سؤالك


----------



## المطيرى تو (28 مايو 2011)

اخوى اشرف اذا شخص عمل اشعه مقطعيه كيف يكتب تقرير الاشعه اريد توضيح عن الاشعه المقطعيه 

الاشعه لها تقرير من يكتبه


----------



## أشرف الحسن (29 مايو 2011)

المطيرى تو قال:


> اخوى اشرف اذا شخص عمل اشعه مقطعيه كيف يكتب تقرير الاشعه اريد توضيح عن الاشعه المقطعيه
> 
> الاشعه لها تقرير من يكتبه


 أخي الكريم
إذا كنت تقصد التقرير الذي يعطي تشخيصا مبدئيا للحالة من خلال الصورة فهو من اختصاص طبيب أو فني الأشعة،،، ونحن كمهندسين لا دور لنا في ذلك
أرجو ان أكون قد أجبت على سؤالك
أشرف


----------



## المطيرى تو (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخوى وتقبل احترامى وحبى لك


----------



## محمد طبيه (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور على المشاركه مفيدة جداً جزاك الله خير عنا خير الجزاء يارب


----------



## أشرف الحسن (29 مايو 2011)

أخ محمد واخ المطيري لا شكر على واجب،،،، على الرحب والسعة


----------



## Marwa Shabayek (6 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر بس ياريت لو دايجرام مرسوم حتى يدوى يوضح اكتر يبقى كتر خيرك


----------

